# Centurion Merida Lrs Rahmen Set, Manitou Spv,black Elite Air



## joe66 (31. Oktober 2003)

CENTURION / MERIDA (BAUGLEICH) LRS RAHMEN UND GABELSET................RAHMEN: RH 51 CM, OBERROHR 59,5 CM, STEURROHR 13 CM, KOMPL.SCHWARZ 2-FACH GEPULVERT ( CUSTOM-MADE), 1 JAHR ALT, FEDERWEG DREIFACH EINSTELLBAR, UNTERE KETTENSTREBENEINHEIT LETZTE ÜBERARBEITETE , STABILERE VERSION, DÄMPFER MANITOU 3-WAY MIT SPV TECHNIK (ANTIWIPP) MOD. 2004, NAGELNEU ...............GABEL:MANITOU BLACK ELITE AIR FEDERGABEL, 80MM FEDERWEG, SCHWARZ,AUFKLEBER HABE ICH AUS OPTISCHEN GRÜNDEN ENTFERNT, SCHAFT 1 1/8-217 MM LANG, A-HEAD KRALLE EINGESCHLAGEN, MIT LOCK-OUT, NUR FÜR SCHEIBENBREMSEN, 1550 GRAMM, NP 699 EURO PLUS 79 EURO LOCK-OUT NACHRÜSTUNG, RAHMEN UND GABEL SIND GEBRAUCHT UND HABEN LEICHTE GEBRAUCHSSPUREN, SIND TECHNISCH EINWANDFREI: GABEL LOCK-OUT UND ZUGSTUFE FUNKTIONIEREN, BUCHSEN NICHT VERSCHLIESSEN, KEIN LUFTVERLUST.............ZUM LIEFERUMFANG GEHÖRT EIN INTEGRIERTER FSA STEUERSATZ, SATTELKLEMME (NEU), FLASCHENHALTERSCHRAUBEN, ERSATZSCHALTAUGE. RAHMEN/DÄMPFER MIT RESTGARANTIE , SONST OHNE GARANTIE (PRIVATVERKAUF).................ANSCHAUEN IN DÜSSELDORF MÖGLICH..................AUF ANFRAGE AUCH VERKAUF OHNE GABEL.................BEI FRAGEN EINFACH MELDEN.................EXTREM SCHNELLES XC UND MARATHON BIKE, SEHR SCHWARZ , SEHR STEIF !


http://cgi.es.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3635074584


----------



## Heimwerker King (31. Oktober 2003)

Hi joe66,

mit deinem Link landet man auf einer spanischen Ebay Seite. Nimm mal den hier http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3635074584&category=32508.

Der ist in Deutsch. Vielleicht weniger verwirrend.

cu

der Heimwerker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe66 (31. Oktober 2003)

danke für deinen hinweis......keine ahnung wie ich an den spanischen link gekommen bin ?!
joe66


----------

